
Can't use your lights anymore because we're slathering your data around and GDPR - edward
https://twitter.com/internetofshit/status/999619364541394944
======
merricksb
This was on the GDPR Hall of Shame blog, heavily discussed here yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17143200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17143200)

------
mrsteveman1
With IoT stuff, especially light bulbs, the "escape hatch" to avoid _some_ of
the cloud nonsense manufacturers might disable at any time is to ensure you
get devices that have local-only control interfaces. So basically bluetooth,
ZWave, Zigbee, or a WiFi API that works 100% offline.

There are quite a few that fit that requirement, but among the WiFi bulbs I
know that LiFX devices all support a local API with official documentation[1].

I was able add support[2] for the LiFX bulbs to Mozilla's IoT gateway because
of that local API.

These are all largely closed devices though, the real solution is to get
devices where the firmware is under your own control. However that's easier
said than done, as it constrains your choices quite a bit.

[1] [https://lan.developer.lifx.com/](https://lan.developer.lifx.com/)

[2] [https://github.com/infincia/lifx-
adapter](https://github.com/infincia/lifx-adapter)

------
macNchz
As terrible of an experience as this is, I’d wager it’s less that “we’re
slathering your data around” and more like “we use a crappy outsourced cloud
platform to control the lights and don’t have the budget/desire/capability to
make sure it’s compliant and won’t get us sued.”

Granted, this is why I don’t buy IoT devices with crappy cloud control panels,
since they can stop working whenever the company behind them decides they’re
not worth maintaining.

